
Jack Ma explains how he got started doing a startup - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/jack-ma-explains-started-startup
======
vedaprodarte
You can find Jack Ma's speech on Youtube easily. I love this sharing:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5BKaDCda_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5BKaDCda_0)

